# Can I use 225/60/16 on 6.5" Wheel?



## VDub Pinoy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi,
I am running OEM 205.55/16 on 6.5" Wheel.
I am planning to change my tire, I want to have the widest I can get for my 6.5 wheel. Is the 225/60/16 will fit with no issues?
Thanks


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Can I use 225/60/16 on 6.5" Wheel? (VDub Pinoy)*

It depends on the sidewall stiffness of the tire. I put a 225 Bridgestone on a 6" wide rim and it sat flush with the rim. Then I had perilli's on and they didn't sit flush, they poked out about 1/2"-3/4" away from the rim







. Sidewall stiffness is the key my friend


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Can I use 225/60/16 on 6.5" Wheel? (Turbo3)*

a 215 is really the widest that is good for a 6.5'' wheel.
a 225 will fit but it will be 'balloony'.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Can I use 225/60/16 on 6.5" Wheel? (VDub Pinoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub Pinoy* »_Hi,
I am running OEM 205.55/16 on 6.5" Wheel.
I am planning to change my tire, I want to have the widest I can get for my 6.5 wheel. Is the 225/60/16 will fit with no issues?
Thanks


first, don't you mean 225/50r16? 60-series is too tall.
to answer your second question... yes, it should ift, I have seen some people do it.
To verify, go to say... http://www.tirerack.com
Choose the tire and then go to the "specs" tab, and look at the "Rim Width Range".
For example, the Kumho ECSTA AST 225/50r16 fits wheels that are 6" to 8" wide.


----------



## VDub Pinoy (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Can I use 225/60/16 on 6.5" Wheel? (GT17V)*

Thanks guys, after further review its 225/50/16








thanks for the input and considerations....


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I had those exact Kuhmos, in that width, mounted on my WE. It was fine.


----------

